# Gas Vent Issues



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yeah that vent needs to be working for the vacuum to flow properly.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

def a venting issue.... make sure the vent line is not blocked, be it by gas in the vent line, or something like a mud wasp making his home.... hose could also be breaking down and collapsing on itself. is your vent line above your fuel fill? post a pic of the layout of fill and vent lines


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Be careful running the boat like, drawing to much vacuum can cause a major mechanical failure. 

Your in the right track though, start from the tank vent and work back to the motor until its fixed.


----------

